
A Look Inside Apple’s Custom GPU for the iPhone - IBM
http://www.realworldtech.com/apple-custom-gpu/
======
akanter
Not at all surprising that Apple is trying to vertically integrate as much as
possible. If it were cost efficient to do so, I imagine Apple would love to
actually produce their own chips (though given how much scale is needed, I
they are definitely a long way off from that).

